# Stripping a deck??



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

This is deck has a very thick film built up like sikkins maybe sikkins, needs to be stripped complete, whats the best product, anyway way to boost the products??? Anytips ??

So far I have read hd-80 may be my best bet. what type of production can one expect??

thanks
dave


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Powersolve Dsi spiked with HD 80 will eat sikkens all day long. We've done a bunch of it. Use ppe.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

What ppe do you use with the stuff?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> What ppe do you use with the stuff?


No exposed skin, rubber boots and gloves, eye protection.

When we do houses using the dwell method instead of dsi, respirators are a good idea to protect against airborne mist. Limit overhead application.

The stuff is very hot.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We use it on sikkens strips of decks and houses. We also fire it up for those downright nasty decks. As you can see it eats through, foams up, requires alot of rinsing and then neutralization.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I sell a fair amount of Star-10. Locally made here in Michigan. www.starten.com


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> We use it on sikkens strips of decks and houses. We also fire it up for those downright nasty decks. As you can see it eats through, foams up, requires alot of rinsing and then neutralization.


 
Scott thats a awesome photo albumn you have their, thanks for the advice, Ill will be ordering that stuff next week, :yes:
have a great memorial weekend


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Powersolve Dsi spiked with HD 80 will eat sikkens all day long. We've done a bunch of it. Use ppe.


I should have came here first. I just placed an order for Powersolve stripper and brightner earlier this evening after debating whether to use it or HD-80? Now I wish I would have ordered both  I might t have to place another order.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> We use it on sikkens strips of decks and houses. We also fire it up for those downright nasty decks. As you can see it eats through, foams up, requires alot of rinsing and then neutralization.


Nice photo album.....alright I'll stop calling you a bloody amateur. My fav is using the kayak and pressure washer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> Powersolve Dsi spiked with HD 80 will eat sikkens all day long. We've done a bunch of it. Use ppe.


I am coming to appreciate chemistry. Please tell me what do you mean by spiked with HD-80? I am ordering this set you mentioned next chance I get. Like now probably. I would like to know better the ratio so I would have a little more confidence. A splash in a five gallon bucket? More HD for harder to remove stains etc..... 

Please if you would take a moment and give me an idea. Thanks. 

Quite a photo album BTW. Impressive.


----------



## michaelsaam (Jan 18, 2011)

Sherwin Williams has a great product i think it is called SunStrip. I just used it on a deck that was blistering due to the fact that its bottom coat of stain was repelling the first coat. This product worked awesome. I turbo nozzled the first layer then put the stripper on used a push broom to work itin the let it set for a few mins. then washed it off. When we came back we pole sanded the entire deck, stained the deck and it was like new. Check with Sherwin Williams on the product name but it is very close.


----------

